# Have home kiln with dehumidifier...drying question.



## Liveedgewoodtables (Nov 3, 2014)

I dry 2 inch thick walnut live edge slabs. I drilled two small holes in the middle of my board (to get penetration into the wood with my pin type moisture meter). The middle of my board reads 12%...the outer edge reads 5%.

The dehumidifier has RH range is 30% - 85%. The dehumidifier is not taking out anymore moisture - the outlet hose is completely dry.

Have I dried the wood all I can with this dehumidifier? Do I buy another dehumidifier the can maintain RH below 30%?

My kiln is 10' x 4' and 5' high…and I followed your plans…I have four strong fans in it. These slabs were air dried for 6 months and have been in the kiln for about 4 weeks.

The slabs in the kiln now will be made into a table that will be shipped to the Midwest (Chicago).

Can you give any input?...any help is greatly appreciated.

[email protected]


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

it needs more time for the core and shell to equilibrate. Maybe a couple more weeks. Keep the dehumidifier running. You are close.


----------



## peekasan (Sep 24, 2013)

The three key elements of a kiln are relative humidity, air flow, and temperature. Add a heater and get the temp up. See if that helps.


----------



## logboy73 (Jul 23, 2009)

Patience, grasshopper. Slabs take longer than lumber to reach equilibrium. The internal moisture has to migrate to the surface before it can evaporate off. That said, I woudnt be the least bit afraid to move those into a warm dry building at those MCs. It might even reach EMC faster. Airflow does little at lower MCs, its all about temp and humidity.


----------



## Liveedgewoodtables (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks guys for your help. At least I know I'm on the right path. the thing about leaving the dehumidifier on is that it essentially was only working as a fan towards the end…it was accumulating absolutely no moisture.

long story short..i did get impatient and pulled the slabs from the kiln and placed them in a dry building…and will be working them in a couple of weeks….and of course, will be hoping for the best.


----------

